# 2021 Giant TCR Advanced 1



## SMEKINGZ (Jan 28, 2021)

I bought a 2021 TCR Adv. 1 and would like to install an aftermarket stem.
Can I just swap the proprietary aero cone spacer and the matching headset spacers with conventional round parts?
Thought about replacing the whole headset but I'm struggling to find the right specs.
Spending hours googling, most information I can find are related to the higher tier Adv. Pro/SL's which use OD2.
Any help would be much appreciated. 🙏


----------



## mamaphil (Feb 1, 2021)

SMEKINGZ said:


> I bought a 2021 TCR Adv. 1 and would like to install an aftermarket stem.
> Can I just swap the proprietary aero cone spacer and the matching headset spacers with conventional round parts?
> Thought about replacing the whole headset but I'm struggling to find the right specs.
> Spending hours googling, most information I can find are related to the higher tier Adv. Pro/SL's which use OD2.
> Any help would be much appreciated. 🙏


You can use any stem and spacers that fit the standard steer tube (1 1/8). OD2 needs OD2 specific stem and spacers.


----------

